# I got PM and need help to ID or a partner.



## goldup (Jun 26, 2008)

first let me say thanks for all the great info. I have been reading on this site for a few days now and found out I know nothing. I am begaining to understand some off the prosses. I have about 10lb. of gold plated pins.I also have about 2,000lb of cb. These came from missile comand controll unites, army telacomuncition, robotics,and nasa space program. I have about 500 boards that are sealed in a styrofoam coat. These came in with some missile heads that had boards the same way. Those boards had rhodium on them. I sold those to a refinery.
I would like to find someone who can find out what they have and maybe prosses it for a percentage. I would send them a few and see what happens from there. I get a lot of this type of stuff. I know some of it is no good. but some looks great. yall let me know! ss about the spelling 



e-me [email protected]


----------



## Smitty (Jun 26, 2008)

Any chance we can get some pics of what item's ur working with?


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard :!: 

Could you post some photos :?:


----------



## goldup (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, I will work on some pictures and try to get them up tonite. Thanks again.


----------



## goldup (Jun 26, 2008)

Goldup has hurt his right arm and had surgery on it today. He will post some pictures as soon as he can. 

Thanks,
Goldup's wife


----------



## Oz (Jun 27, 2008)

I hope he gets well soon!

Best wishes,
Oz


----------



## goldup (Jun 30, 2008)

OK I got some pictures add. the #3 picture with A at the side is of 3 boards that I think may have rhodium in them. I took the styrofoam of the one in the middle. My wife posted a statment about a little misshap I had . I will be one handed for the next six weeks. Me and chop saw had a falling out, it won. now I am down to one finger typing.
I have ordered hoke's book and have a lot of work to do. I will continue to read posts. Thanks for all the help. Will be back when I catch up on homework.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Platdigger (Jun 30, 2008)

That bottom board in the second pic, is very high grade.........
Randy


----------



## Smitty (Jun 30, 2008)

Great lookin stuff. I would suggest running a reverse cell on the pins in the container. No one in their right mind would refuse running the pins in their cell for a split, just a lot of time invested in de-plating that's all. it looks like a full month of work. You should be getting back a good several thousand dollars from the pins in the boxs alone. I have 10 gallons of sulfuric, if interested let me know...lol


----------



## markqf1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Primo mil-spec!  

Mark


----------



## Geo (Mar 1, 2013)

im going to bump this thread. i didnt know Bill was a member here. after speaking with him about some material im buying from him, we got on the subject of processing. i just wish we could have connected when this stuff was really rolling in for him. Goldup and i have dealt in scrap together off and on for about twenty years. he once showed me some wires about three inches long and said they came from the guidance system in a torpedo and were solid gold. they certainly looked looked like it. at the time, i was pulling pins and selling them for $16 a pound. of course they were all military and medical grade.

it just goes to show, its a small world we live in.


----------

